# smudge after his walk in the rain!!!



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

here are a few pics i took of smudge today after his walk,,,it was nice this morning, cloudy but dry,,,then just as we reached the field it started to pour down,,, we got drenched so instead of an hour i brought him home after about 45 mins because he was soaked through and didnt want him to start getting a cold,,,


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks jojo,,,


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

Aww he looks so cute...lol at the peg keeping the towl on him 
great pics.


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

lol, looks well cute in the towel


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

Awwww,Bless him,he looks cute


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

aww he looks totally cute with the towel rapped round him!

he looks like mother teresa with it round his head, he he he!


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> aww he looks totally cute with the towel rapped round him!
> 
> he looks like mother teresa with it round his head, he he he!


hehe thats what i thought,,,


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

The 2nd pic...

E.T phone home....


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> The 2nd pic...
> 
> E.T phone home....


hahaha,,,

thats a good one,,,


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry couldn't resist
next time put him in a cycle basket lol


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

haha i gunna try that one,,,


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

just dont cycle to the woods, or smudge may be abducted lol


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> just dont cycle to the woods, or smudge may be abducted lol


,,,LOL ill bare that in mind,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> great pics,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


thanks collie,,,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

super pics, [email protected]


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

minnie said:


> super pics, [email protected]


thanks minnie,,,


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

Smudgeypants said:


> here are a few pics i took of smudge today after his walk,,,it was nice this morning, cloudy but dry,,,then just as we reached the field it started to pour down,,, we got drenched so instead of an hour i brought him home after about 45 mins because he was soaked through and didnt want him to start getting a cold,,,


Awww- what a cutie! His little face - and his eyes! Makes me want a border terrier!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Awww- what a cutie! His little face - and his eyes! Makes me want a border terrier!


i dare you!!


----------

